# Happy Birthday, GenJen54!



## Kelly B

A treat for you...


----------



## elroy

*!عيد ميلاد سعيد يا أحلى جينجين*
​


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire,
GenJen !

Pour vous.


----------



## Mei

Happy Birthday GenJen54!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Mei


----------



## Vanda

Feliz aniversário, Gen! 

For your birthday! 


                                                               Vanda


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy birthday!  I made you an extra-big cake so that you'd be sure to see it all the way from Oklahoma.

Have a great day,
Chaska


----------



## timpeac

Many Happy returns


----------



## cherine

* Happy Birthday to our sweet **mod-hatter** *​ 
*Here's a **little gift** for you, hope you like it *​


----------



## cirrus

I've an upside down cake already to go, but can't work out how to get it to you via broadband.

Many happy returns


----------



## Eugin

*Have a great birthday, Gen!!! *

*Enjoy it at the fullest!! *

*Cheers!!*​


----------



## la reine victoria

*Wishing you a Very Happy Birthday Jen!*


* Enjoy! *

​LRV​​​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Happy, 
Happy,
Happy,
birthday!!!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

* Happy Day, Gennifer.  *


----------



## cuchuflete

Jen...to go with all the good chocolate cake....


Happy Birthday!


un abrazo,
cuchu


----------



## ElaineG

Happy happy happy 29th birthday.  I've heard being 29 is awesome, and I look forward to finding out myself next year!  

Toast yourself with something delicious for me!


----------



## GenJen54

> Happy happy happy 29th birthday. I've heard being 29 is awesome, and I look forward to finding out myself next year!


 
HAHAHAHA!  Yes, "twenty-nine" is a GREAT year.  Especially when you get to start "holding" it!

Thank you all for your kind wishes and delicious gifts.  It looks like it's going to be a real FIESTA!


----------



## ILT

*Happy birthday!!!!!!!!! Here's a special cake for you, my image is a little bit distorted, but I'm still green 
*


----------



## moodywop

Buon Compleanno, GenJen! 
 
"Cento di questi giorni!"
 
Carlo


----------



## Whodunit

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele viele schöne Beiträge wünsche ich dir.


----------



## JazzByChas

Many happy returns of the day, Jen!

All the best in all your endeavors!


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Buon compleanno, GenJen!*

Per te: pasta e dolce insieme.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Happy birthday!*

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*

*Solgirít mubarak!*



I hope you have a great birthday; you're a wonderful moderator! It's your day: relax, have some cake, and most important of all: skip work!   

*Bien*


----------



## América

Muchísimas *FELICIDADES que pases un lindo día y que engas un maravilloso año de crecimiento personal y espiritual.*


----------



## DDT

J'étais pas là donc tu m'en voudras pas  

Et donc meilleurs voeux même si un peu en retard, quoi !  

Buon Compleanno!

DDT


----------



## Nath0811

*Pareil!!  Je suis à la traine, mais le coeur y est quand même!!   *


----------

